# [Usertest] Raptor Gaming K1



## Psycho1996 (2. Oktober 2011)

*Raptor Gaming K1*​
Servus,

Ich bin Oliver alias Psycho1996, bin 15 Jahre alt und ein Hardwarefreak aus dem Hohenlohekreis 
Zur Zeit besuche ich ein Gymnasium in der 10. Klasse.

Zum Hardwarefreak wurde ich dank der Firma meines Vaters, einer Werbeagentur, in der wir ca 20 Rechner betreiben die alle selbst zusammen gebastelt wurden und auch selbst gewartet werden. 

In diesem Test werde ich versuchen eine Tastatur zu testen, wofür es bekanntlich keine Benchmarks o.Ä. gibt. Alles ist meine rein subjektive Meinung.

Viel Spaß beim lesen, für konstruktive Kritik bin ich immer offen!

Nun zum Test:



*Inhalt:*

 1. Warum die K1
2. Technische Daten
3. Lieferumfang
4. Impressionen
5. Verarbeitung
    5.1 Die Tastensperre 
6. Schreibgefühl
7. Gaminggefühl
8. Fazit
9. Linkliste​ 

* Warum die K1:*

Ich wollte unbedingt einmal diese "angebeteten" mechanischen Tastaturen testen, hatte aber keine Lust auf das Test-Numpad zu warten. 
Als ich mich dann vorab informierte, sagten mir die MX Blacks am meisten zu. Ich suchte nach Cherry Black Tastaturen und stieß auf die K1, welche ich für 60€ neu bekommen konnte. 

*
Technische Daten:*

*Layout:* DE mit leicht geänderten Tastenpositionen*
Switches:* Cherry MX Black*
Anschluss:* USB*
Farbe:* Schwarz*
Tastenanzahl:* 105*
Treiber:* Windows (wird selbst installiert unter Windows 7 x64, andere konnte ich noch nicht testen)*
USB:* Ja*
USB-Hub:* 2 (Nur USB 1.1!)


*Lieferumfang:*

-Raptor Gaming K1
-1 Werkzeug zum entfernen der Keys
-8 Nachleuchtende Tasten zum Austauschen
-8 Tastensperren
-Kurzanleitung
-Technisches Datenblatt


*Impressionen:*

Und hier leicht verspätet endlich die Bilder... Sorry nochmal, bin einfach nicht dazugekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verarbeitung:*

Da die K1 meine erste Mechanische ist, kann ich keine Vergleiche zu anderen Mechanischen Tastaturen aufstellen und nur beschreiben was mir auffällt:
Die Cherry MX Blacks fühlen sich noch wertiger an als ich mir das ganze vorstellte. Wer mehr über die Verschiedenen Switches der Mechanischen Tastaturen wissen will, den Verweise ich in meine Linkliste.

Die Tastatur an sich ist meiner Meinung nach gut verarbeitet. Mir fallen nur 2 Dinge auf:
-Das PCB (wenn man das bei Tastaturen so nennt) biegt sich leicht durch wenn man starkauf die Tasten drückt, was man aber im normalen Gebrauch normalerweise nicht macht
-Die LEDs sind etwas zu hell und je nach Winkel können sie wirklich stark stören => Ein Papierstück hilft, sieht aber bescheuert aus


*Die Tastensperre*

Seht euch dazu dieses Bild an (Vollbild):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu erst werden je nach Lage der zu sperrenden Taste entweder die 2 darüber oder die 2 darunter ligenden Tasten entfernt. 

Die Tastensperre selbst wird, wie auf dem Bild, entweder von oben oder von unten unter die Taste geschoben. Man muss es meist 2 oder 3 mal versuchen, aber wenn die Sperre sitzt, ist die Taste nichtmehr zu drücken (entgegen der Meinung mancher, die Taste sei noch drückbar, wenn auch schwerer). 

Erst die Taste entfernen und danach die Sperre einfach darunterlegen funktionierte bei mir NICHT und die Anleitung half mir auch nicht wirklich. Hier besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf...


*Schreibgefühl:*

Es ist einfach umwerfend so einen präzisen Anschlag zu haben, beim schreiben längerer Texte wie diesen Test hier kommt wirklich Freude beim tippen auf! 

Bei Rubber Domes fällt mir auf das diese einen gewissen Punkt haben an dem ein relativ dumpfes, schwammiges Feedback gegeben wird. Cherry MX Blacks haben kein Feedback, was mir persönlich am meisten zusagt.
Über Rubber Domes kann ich aber auch nur bedingt berichten da ich nur eine billige Tastatur hatte.

Zum schreiben an sich:

Rein Subjektiv schreibe ich mit der Mechanischen um einiges schneller, wobei ich anmerken muss das ich NICHT im 10-Finger-System schreibe.

Ein Nachteil der Blacks ist der relativ laute Anschlag wenn man ganz durchdrückt, was ich als Rubber-Umsteiger leider (noch) mache. Der Switch löst aber schon nach halbem Weg aus, weshalb man sich sicher angewöhnen kann leise zu tippen.

*Gaminggefühl:*

Beim BF3-Beta zocken habe ich keinen großartigen Unterschied gemerkt, ich empfinde nur den Anschlag als Präziser und angenehmer.
In AssaultCube sieht die Sache etwas anders aus: Rein Subjektiv ist mein Movement leicht besser (Eher: Schneller), was sich aber durch eine gute Rubber wahrscheinlich auch machen ließe.
Ich glaube aber auch hier das selbst eine gute Rubber Dome nicht an das Gefühl einer mechanischen unter den Fingern herankommt

*Fazit:*

Die 60€ sind für mich persönlich eine lohnende Investition, das Schreibgefühl einer Mechanischen möchte ich nie wieder missen müssen. 
Ob eine Tastatur ohne Makrotasten als Gaming-Tastatur bezeichnet werden darf wage ich zu bezweifeln, wobei ich persönlich meine Makros an der Maus habe da ich nur eines benötige.

Für alle die eine schlichte Tastatur mit gutem Schreibgefühl suchen kann ich die K1 nur empfehlen, für Hardcorezocker empfehle ich, sofern es unbedingt eine mechanische sein soll, eine andere Tastatur mit Makrotasten und, falls gewünscht, einem kleinen Display was aber den Preis einer entsprechenden Tastatur in die Höhe treibt.

Allgemein sollte man sich bei mechanischen Tastaturen überlegen ob man bereit ist einen weit höheren Preis für ein traumhaftes Schreibgefühl und Langlebigkeit zu zahlen.

*Linkliste:*

Verschiedene Switches im Vergleich (englisch): Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Technische Details vom Hersteller: www.raptor-gaming.com/raptor/specs/spec_k1_dt.pdf


----------



## Psycho1996 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bilder werden nachgeliefert sobald ich welche machen kann, Bitte zerlegt mich nicht so ganz so arg, das ist mein erstes, kurzes Review 


Ich könnt kotzen: Habs erst ins falsche Forum... gehört eigentlich ins test forum oder? Könnte ein Mod das mal verschieben und das hier dann nachher löschen? danke


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (2. Oktober 2011)

Schön geschrieben, aber etwas deataillierter und objektiver wäre ganz schön, auch wenn das bei einer Tastatur natürlich nicht ganz so einfach ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut gemacht, weiter so.
Bei deiner Empfehlung solltest Du dich allerdings vorher etwas über den  Markt informieren. Mir ist nämlich keine Mechanische Tastatur mit  Display, und sei es auch noch so klein, bekannt!


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht, weiter so.
> Bei deiner Empfehlung solltest Du dich allerdings vorher etwas über den  Markt informieren. Mir ist nämlich keine Mechanische Tastatur mit  Display, und sei es auch noch so klein, bekannt!


 
FAIL ist mir grad auch aufgefallen  Son Schrott xD

Aber danke 



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben, aber etwas  deataillierter und objektiver wäre ganz schön, auch wenn das bei einer  Tastatur natürlich nicht ganz so einfach ist.


 
Ich füge noch einen Schreibtest meiner Mutter ein wenn sie wieder zu Hause ist. 

Detailierter: Ich versuch mich mal dran, danke


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Detailirter: Ich versuch mich mal dran, danke


 
Zum Beispiel das mit dem Tasten sperren und so würde mich Mal interessieren, da bin ich auch ganz heiss auf Bilder


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel das mit dem Tasten sperren und so würde mich Mal interessieren, da bin ich auch ganz heiss auf Bilder


 
Gut, werde ich dann mit einbauen (Hätte ich nicht gemacht wenn du mich nicht auf die Idee gebracht hättest  Danke  )


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Gut, werde ich dann mit einbauen (Hätte ich nicht gemacht wenn du mich nicht auf die Idee gebracht hättest  Danke  )


 

Das ist ja etwas, das die K1 ein wenig besonders macht, man kann zwar auch bei jeder anderen Tastatur die Tasten rausmachen, aber das mit der Tastensperre würde mich schon Mal interessieren


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Oktober 2011)

Habs grad ausprobiert, funktioniert Super... nur in der Anleitung ist es ähhhm nun ja nur schlecht beschrieben... ich mach dann ne Erklärung mit Bildern^^ Hab bei mir Erfolgreich die Windoof-Taste gekillt


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie jetzt, Du hast die Windows Taste gekillt aber es funktioniert Super?  Oder war das nur ein farbiger Ausdruck für "erfolgreich deaktiviert"?  Die Dinger machen doch nix anderes als den Tastenhub blockieren, oder?


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Du hast die Windows Taste gekillt aber es funktioniert Super?  Oder war das nur ein farbiger Ausdruck für "erfolgreich deaktiviert"?  Die Dinger machen doch nix anderes als den Tastenhub blockieren, oder?


 
Ja schon die Funktionieren natürlich noch, ich hab mich nur leicht ungünstig ausgedrückt glaub ich xD Sind nur erfolgreich deaktiviert


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Liegt am Alter. Oh man ich fühl mich grad voll Alt.


----------



## Psycho1996 (3. Oktober 2011)

Macht doch nichts...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler. Liegt am Alter. Oh man ich fühl mich grad voll Alt.


 
Rente stell ich mir auch schön vor.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Oktober 2011)

Bevorzuge eher den Ausdruck Ruhestand, klingt irgendwie Edler.  Allerdings hab ich bis dahin noch einige Jahre vor mir.


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. Oktober 2011)

Muss euch wegen den Bildern leider noch enttäuschen (mit welchen dann auch die Tastensperre genauer erklärt wird)... Komm einfach nicht dazu... Wird aber auf jeden Fall nachgeholt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Liegt am Alter. Oh man ich fühl mich grad voll Alt.


 Es beruhigt mich ungemein, dass ich als Methusalem hier nicht ganz allein bin  Grad' noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BiFi -> Bis _*F*_ierzig. Hernach im weiteren Mumifizierungsprozess geht man in den Status eines Uhu ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uhu -> Unter Hundert.
Sorry, _total_


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Oktober 2011)

Prima, jetzt fühle ich mich noch Älter!
@TE: Bilder,Bilder,Bilder!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Prima, jetzt fühle ich mich noch Älter!


 Oh, welcher _Jungbrunnen_ Dein Post für mich ist 
Hm  meine grauen Haare gehen davon aber _nicht_ weg...


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hm  meine grauen Haare gehen davon aber _nicht_ weg...


 
Keine Sorge, das erledigt sich mit der Zeit von ganz alleine.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das erledigt sich mit der Zeit von ganz alleine.


 Jaja, hoppe-hoppe Reiter bis 85 geht es weiter, eene-meene Miste ab in die Kiste...  Jetzt aber genug


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich muss euch leider Weiterhin enttäuschen... Meine Mutter ist im "Urlaub" (kommt aber morgen wieder^^) und sie hat ihre Kamera dabei... Vorher hatte ich keine Zeit... Aber wenn sie wieder zurück ist wird sich was machen lassen (übermorgen vielleicht) ... Ich vergesse das nicht


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Oktober 2011)

Notfalls erinnern wir Dich schon, sind zwar Alt aber längst noch nicht Vergesslich!


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Hey, ich muss euch leider Weiterhin enttäuschen... Meine Mutter ist im "Urlaub" (kommt aber morgen wieder^^) und sie hat ihre Kamera dabei... Vorher hatte ich keine Zeit... Aber wenn sie wieder zurück ist wird sich was machen lassen (übermorgen vielleicht) ... Ich vergesse das nicht


 
Das ist fein - aber mach bitte *große* Aufnahmen, denn ich bin sicher, dass die senilen Bettflüchtlinge hier nicht unbedingt alle auf Anhieb ihre Lesebrille finden.


----------



## Psycho1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist fein - aber mach bitte *große* Aufnahmen, denn ich bin sicher, dass die senilen Bettflüchtlinge hier nicht unbedingt alle auf Anhieb ihre Lesebrille finden.


 
Wenns gut läuft kann ich ne Spiegel Reflex nehmen xD Das sollte vond er Quali her passen und die grße sollte auch annehmbar sein


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Oktober 2011)

Alles unter 10 Millionen Pixel is' Kindergarten!


----------



## Psycho1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Alles unter 10 Millionen Pixel is' Kindergarten!


 
I know xD nur hab ich leider net im Kopf was unsere "Waffen" drauf haben  Ne 14ner müssten wir iwo haben. Ne 12er und glaub noch was Richtung 20...


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Oktober 2011)

War nicht heute übermorgen? Bilder-Bilder-Bilder


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

Tommorow is _now_


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Oktober 2011)

Jupp, The Day After. Noch immer keine Bilder?!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

*The day after tomorrow*  Und _immer_ noch keine Bilder...


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mit viel Verspätung habe ich nun endlich die Bilder eingefügt  
Viel Spaß


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (16. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder - Vielen Dank.


----------



## OctoCore (16. Oktober 2011)

Und schön groß, so geht's auch ohne Lesebrille.


----------



## s|n|s (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön. Wärst du so nett, die Tastenabdeckungen mal von innen zu zeigen? Dann könnte man sehen, welche Version du erwischt hast. Es gibt zwei Versionen. Eine mit Doubleshot Keycaps und eine mit normalen, ich glaube gelaserten Keycaps.


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich grad informiert:

DS: Nein, Key von unten einfarbig.
Laser: Weiß auf schwarz?
Dye Sublimation: Siehe Laser

=> Müssten Padprints sein (Sind auch fühlbar)


----------



## s|n|s (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Keycaps gelasert werden, bleibt eine Vertiefung zurück. Der Laser schreibt sozusagen die Schrift als Krater in den Kunststoff. Dann wird in diese Vertiefung Farbe eingearbeitet. Die kann auch weiss auf schwarz sein. Man fühlt das auch bei Lasert dann.

Padprinted kann auch sein. Wie Filco.

Schade, es gibt Raptor K1 mit Doubleshots. (Quelle) Da ist die K1 auf einmal das doppelte des Neupreises wert. Ein komplettes Set Doubleshots kostet mindestens 60,-€

Folgendes:
Test ergibt 6KRO über USB. Für dein Review. (Quelle)

Wusste ich auch noch nicht. Das macht die Raptor sehr interressant als Alternative zur Steelseries 6Gv2. Besonders durch das tolle Layout.
Ich hab einige G80-1800. Die sind leider 2KRO. Selbes Layout. Schön kompakt.


----------



## CSOger (16. Oktober 2011)

Guter Test.
Habe die K1 seit einigen Jahren.
War beim Release noch richtig teuer das Teil.
Da kann man mit nem Panzer rüberfahren...robuster geht es kaum.
Schreibgefühl ist erste Sahne.
Makro-Blödsinn oder nen Display brauche ich persönlich nicht an einer Tastatur.
Die Abmessungen finde ich persönlich sehr gut...da passt links und rechts neben der Tastatur noch                                   mein Saitek X52 Pro hin.
Kann man locker benutzen ohne die Spannweite einen Albatroses zu haben.
Andere Bretter sind mir einfach viel zu groß,und haben zu viel Firlefanz mit an Board.

Grüße 
CSO


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

Prima Bilder, jetzt ist Dein Test "rund"  Danke.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

Test rund. Tastatur eckig. So wie es sich gehört.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Oktober 2011)

Mit Bildern ist es doch gleich viel schöner. Gut gemacht Danke.


----------

